# [SOLVED] SD or SDHCI do not work on acer aspire one

## telebabbo

Hi

I cannot get my card reader working. When I plug the sdhc card in, dmesg says:

```
[  674.199336] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 5 high speed

[  674.199349] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  674.250147] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

[  674.301337] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 5 high speed

[  674.301349] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  674.364760] usb 1-5: default language 0x0409

[  674.365512] usb 1-5: udev 5, busnum 1, minor = 4

[  674.365519] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[  674.365526] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[  674.365532] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[  674.365537] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[  674.365542] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[  674.365703] usb 1-5: usb_probe_device

[  674.365713] usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  674.365878] usb 1-5: adding 1-5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  674.366192] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'
```

But i cannot see it in fdisk -l

my kernel config:

(cat .config | grep -i sdhc)

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m
> 
> CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=m
> 
> CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM=m
> ...

 

(cat .config | grep -i ehci)

```
CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y
```

Ideas?

----------

## Gusar

Which Aspire One? The A110? If so, in your kernel compile PCI Express Hotplug driver as a module (HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m), and put this in /etc/conf.d/modules:

```
modules="pciehp"

module_pciehp_args="pciehp_force=1"
```

Then also add pcie_ports=native to the kernel line in grub.conf

Seems to me though, that you have a different Aspire One, with a different card reader. Post the output of lspci -nn and lsusb.

----------

## telebabbo

lspci -nn

```
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge [8086:a010]

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a011]

00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a012]

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 [8086:27d0] (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 [8086:27d2] (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:27c8] (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:27c9] (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:27ca] (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:27cb] (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:27cc] (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Tigerpoint LPC Controller [8086:27bc] (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller [8086:27c1] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller [8086:27da] (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter [1969:1062] (rev c0)

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002b] (rev 01)
```

lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 064e:a102 Suyin Corp. Acer/Lenovo Webcam [CN0316]
```

I don't know which version of AAO is   :Embarassed: 

Anyway, I've already compiled HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE as built-in, so I have to not put "modules=pciehp et cetera" in /etc/conf.d/modules, isn't it?

----------

## Gusar

If you've compiled pciehp built-in, you have to add pciehp.pciehp_force=1 to the kernel line in grub.conf instead of messing with /etc/conf.d/modules. However you have a Pineview machine, so definitely not an A110, which means the possibility that my trick will work are slim.

But now here comes the big kicker... I can't see the card reader in your lspci or lsusb output! That's just weird. Your dmesg output says ENE Flash, so let's go by that - in your kernel, activate ENE CB710 MMC/SD Interface support (CONFIG_MMC_CB710)

----------

## telebabbo

No way.

I would like to post my .config; which part of it is actually relevant?

Thank you...

----------

## telebabbo

Here my full .config

http://pastebin.com/cFbiQX9a

----------

## Gusar

I did a bit of googling. What you should activate is "USB ENE card reader support" (CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250). You also need to install the linux-firmware package. Oh, and important: Compile the driver as a module (CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250=m)!!

----------

## telebabbo

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> I did a bit of googling. What you should activate is "USB ENE card reader support" (CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250). You also need to install the linux-firmware package. Oh, and important: Compile the driver as a module (CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250=m)!!

 

WIN!

 :Very Happy: 

Thank you very much indeed, Gusar!! 

t.

----------

